# Transformador para fuente de amplificador audio



## henry2h (Ene 23, 2007)

En los diagramas de amplificador de audio que estan en pablin, siempre aparece que debo alimentarlos con voltajes muy elevados, y la verdad no se como hacer eso por que yo que soy de mexico no consigo esos voltajes en transformadores, yo busco en agelectronica.com

COMO VEN, QUE TENGA YO QUE HACER:

1.-Debo elevar la potencia del voltaje con algun circuito
2.-Debo hacer mi propio transformador (que no se como hacerlo, podrian decirme)
3.-Conectar varios transformadores para llegar al votaje indicado.

O TAMBIEN PUEDE QUE SEA UNA TONTERIA PERO TENGO UNA DUDA:

Como los amplificador requieren un cierto wataje, por ejemplo uno de 400 watts RMS, no es suficiente con alimentarlo con poco voltaje y mucha corriente para llegar a esa cantidad de potencia, (ya saben ejemplo 20V a 20 amperes), osi el circuito dice que hay que alimentarlo a 58 volts 

*tendria yo que respetar ese valor?? y solo buscar la corriente para alimentarlo

Por favor ayudenme con esa pregunta, que tengo tiempo sin contestarla*


----------



## N@CHO (Ene 23, 2007)

Mira lo que estas preguntando no es muy dificiul de hacer, ¿De que potecia es el amplificador que vas hacer?(RMS).
Los circuitos elevadores de tension no sirven porque no son capaces de entregar corrientes altas, como maximo llegan a 1.5 amp.
Colocar los transformadores como vos decis es un riesgo, probalo y despues me contas.

Lo que yo haria seria hacer mi propio transformador o mandarlo hacer, pero si vos no podes, te puedo mandar las espesificaciones de como hacerlo, comunicate con migo y no hay ningun problema en que compartamos la información.
Espero que te sirva, hasta luego


----------



## henry2h (Ene 27, 2007)

Me parece muy bien, por que ando medio perdido con esto de los amplificador y las conexiones de las bocinas y sobre los filtros y todo eso. 

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 3, 2007)

hola henry2h


te comento que yo tembien soy mexicano y compro en agelectronica. ellos tiene transformadores hasta 24 vca. y en otras partes tambien solo venden transformadores de hast 24 vca.

yo te recomiendo que realizes tu propio devando secundario o pongas transformadores en serie que yono le veo nada de riesgoso. pero en fin es recomendable que sea un solo transformador, dime que voltaje necesitas y tal vez te pueda hechar la mano para realizar o modificar un transformador


saludos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cronos (Nov 15, 2007)

es bueno poder fabricar todo, pero a veces conviene mandarlo hacer, yo tambien he construido un amplificador de 400w y tuve que mandar hacer el transformador


----------



## dkns (Ago 9, 2008)

WINY_82 dijo:
			
		

> hola henry2h
> 
> 
> te comento que yo tembien soy mexicano y compro en agelectronica. ellos tiene transformadores hasta 24 vca. y en otras partes tambien solo venden transformadores de hast 24 vca.
> ...




Que tal winy me llamó mucho la atensión el que tu puedas echar la mano a modificar un transformador.. precisaente tengo casi el mismo problema puesto que el transformador mas grande que pude conseguir en mi ciudad fue de 30Vac a 5A y lo voy a usar para alimentar un amplificador de 200w, pero para poder hacer esto necesito que mi transformador sea de almenos 10volts mas y unos 3 o 4A ampers mas tambien, que me recomiendas?

ojala me puedas ayudar, y gracias.


----------



## bruno_nqn (Ago 15, 2008)

buenass... con respecto a la modificacion de un trasformador se deben tener en cuenta los siguientes valores:
N1: numero de vueltas del primario
N2: numero de vueltas del secundario
V1: tension de entrada (no se cuanto tienen en mexico.. aca son 220V... :S
V2: tension de salida
o tambien
I1: corriente del devanado primario
I2: corriente del devanado del secundario
con estos valores se calculan las siguientes constantes del transformador:
V1/V2 = N1/N2
o bien   I2/I1 = N1/N2
espero q les sirva!.... suerte


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Buenas, les comento que si se emplean transformadores exactamente iguales se pueden poner en serie sus secundarios sin ningún problema.

Ejemplo: dos con potencias iguales y del mismo modelo de 12 v  5 Amp. en serie nos darían 24  5 Amp. sin problema, y  si son de distinto voltaje pero de la misma intensidad también se pueden poner en serie sus secundarios, uno de 12 v 4 Amp mas otro de 6 v. 4 Amp nos dará 18 v 4 Amp. es una solución muy fácil


Con los que están fabricados con maquinas y en serie industrial ( que son exactos) se pueden poner incluso en paralelo (de la misma tensión claro) para aumentar la intensidad

Un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 15, 2008)

aca lo que mandan son los Watt, si un transformador es de 150w 30v x 5A, podes variar los bobinados pero el nucleo es para esa potencia y nada mas.

en el caso de no tener la tension adecuada podes poner en serie los transformadores para lograr las tensiones. Si necesitas 40v 10A, Para un amplificador estereo, podes poner dos transformadores de 20v 5A en serie para cada rama del amplificador. Saludos

PD: Busca bien, alguien te fabrica el transformador que vos quieras.


----------



## dkns (Ago 16, 2008)

aahh muchisimas gracias por su ayuda, creo que entonces eso hare.. conseguire otro trasformador igual para pornerlo en paralelo y almenos subir la corriente o igual primero buscar si en mi ciudad alquien me puede hacer el transformador que requiero. Gracias, Saludos.


----------



## cypress999 (Abr 9, 2009)

hola q tal tengo un transformadorr de un amplificador pholich q su voltage de salida es +-92 voltios quisiera saber como hago para q dicha salida de voltage fuese de +-50 voltios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2009)

cypress999 dijo:
			
		

> hola q tal tengo un transformador de un amplificador pholich q su voltage de salida es +-92 voltios quisiera saber como hago para q dicha salida de voltage fuese de +-50 voltios



Mandándolo a que le rebobinen el secundario para la nueva tensión.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2009)

cypress999 dijo:
			
		

> hola q tal tengo un transformador de un amplificador pholich q su voltage de salida es +-92 voltios quisiera saber como hago para q dicha salida de voltage fuese de +-50 voltios


Peligro, el siguiente párrafo es una *"Chapuza"*
Chapuza = Chanchada = Cochinada = Arreglo poco elegante electronicamente hablando

Si el transformador es de primario 220VCA lo alimentas a través de otro transformador reductor 220 / 110VCA.

Si el transformador es de primario 110 VCA le haces caso a Eduardo


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Mandándolo a que le rebobinen el secundario para la nueva tensión.


----------



## cypress999 (Abr 9, 2009)

ese es el gran problema q en este pais (caracas venezuela)no se encuentra nadien q haga bien las cosas todo lo hacen ala machota por eso mi pregunta de todas maneras gracias sera mandar a trer uno de colombia y dar por perdida este amplificador gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2009)

cypress999 dijo:
			
		

> ese es el gran problema .........


Si te animas tu mismo lo puedes llegar a "Reformar" (Rebobinar), no es una tarea fácil, pero tampoco es imposible.


----------



## stewin (Jul 9, 2009)

hola amigos les aporto formulas de diseño de un transformador para que lo diseñen de cualquir tensión

E1=Volta primario
E2=Volta secun
I2= Inten secun

P2=V1*I2
P1=P2/0.85
N/V= 32/raiz de P1
Np=N/V*V1
Ns=N/V*V2
Sn=1.5*raiz de P1
I1=P1/V1

estas formulas son para diseño asta 1000VA no mas de esta potencia


----------



## José Rivero (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, para empezar te sugiero un transformador de horno de micro ondas en desuso que en el caso de Perú son de 220v. para 900w. de potencia, estos tienen aprox. una espira por volt. en el primario, se le puede sacar el secundario, que es generalmente de 4000v. y reemplazarlo utilizando la misma relación de una espira por cada volt. que suponiendo se trate de 50v. pones 50 esp. secundario utilizando alambre esmaltado N.16awg puede trabajar fresco para 400W. de tu amplificador ya que no los requiere en forma permanente.


----------



## jocumer (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola que tal compañeros tambien soy de Mèxico,  he estado con el mismo problema ya que tengo un circuito para amplificación de audio que necesita una alimentacion de 44 v si utilizo bocinas de 4 ohms o 50 volts si uso de 8 ohms, viendo diversos diagramas (no se si sea correcto) mande hacer un transformador de 110v a 36 V de 5 amperes, para poder lograr una salida adecuada, pero no estoy seguro si esto sea posible, ya que en los diagramas en los que me  baso son 220  v de entrada, este trasformador no me salio tan caro (300 pesos), nada mas que si es un poco tardado, aun no he podido rectificarla, ya que no me la han entragado todavia, ya teniendola posteo resultados, tal vez pueda agragar un granito de arena a este hilo.

saludos.


----------



## andree_127 (Sep 13, 2009)

ola gente del foro , me gustaria hacer mi propio transformador y gracias a un programa (que esta en el foro) hice todo los calculos, pero mi problema es que no se como dar las vueltas al primario, ni secundario no se que consideraciones deberian tenerse y todo eso....espero que me puedan ayudar ya que lo necesito.

PD. es una fuente simetrica 50-0-50, 12 amperios. Con los fierritos en forma de  E , I

saludos - gracias


----------



## Nimer (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola a todos.
Les cuento.. Encontré un trafo de 220v a 110v x 100W, que no le doy ningún uso, y no veo en el futuro tener que dárselo, y me gustaría saber si es posible rebobinar el secundario para transformarlo en un transformador (ja! qué chistoso) con punto medio de menor tensión.
La etiqueta dice que es de 100W, pero mañana lo voy a abrir (tiene caja plástica negra) para medir el núcleo y ver cuánta potencia real puede soportar, y quería saber si creen posible transformarlo en uno de 24+24Vac con una corriente decente como para soportar al menos una etapa de 40W, y poder armar un amplificador para la guitarra (Me crucé con el posteado de los 2N3055 que funciona con 33vcc y entrega 40W) o al menos de 15+15 para el preamplificador.

En caso de ser posible, dónde y cómo se compra el cobre para bobinar el secundario? Se vende por kilo o por metro? Cuánto cuesta?


Gracias a todos!


Acá dejo fotitos del transformador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

Nimer dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Les cuento.. Encontré un trafo de 220v a 110v x 100W, que no le doy ningún uso, y no veo en el futuro tener que dárselo, y me gustaría saber si es posible rebobinar el secundario ........


Ese es un *auto-transformador*, debes fabricarle un secundario, ya que NO tiene.

*Ojo,* al no tener secundario, se emplea una derivación de tensión del primario como salida, lo cual conecta la salida directo a la red eléctrica domiciliaria.


----------



## Nimer (Nov 4, 2009)

Te agradezco, Fogonazo.
Efectivamente, no me sirve este. 
Pero en caso de conseguir un núcleo con o sin primario, y lo quisiera rebobinar, dónde se compra el hilo de cobre y cuánto cuesta aproximadamente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2009)

Puedes comenzar con esta lista:

http://www.portal-industrial.com.ar...brosHE/s=0/r=A 027440/alambresparabobinar.htm

El núcleo SI te sirve, solo que no puedes emplear el secundario original.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 24, 2009)

Me generaron una duda no se podria dividr la tension del transformador conenctando 2 resistencias iguales de alta resistencia (Mega ohms) para que no consuman corriente del mismo, claro calculando potencias necesarias. Asi se podria evitar enbobinar o que uso le vas a dar.
Si es para una fuente simetrica podria servirte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2009)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Me generaron una duda no se podria dividr la tension del transformador conenctando 2 resistencias iguales .....


Nop, no es esa la solución posible.
Busca "Como convertir una fuente simple a simétrica"


----------



## jechu094 (Ene 20, 2010)

bueno yo modifiqué un amplificador que saqué que un regulador de tension, tiene una relacion 1:1, lo que hice fue desarmarlo y contar las vueltas en el secundario (43 vueltas) entonces dividí 110 entre 43 y el resultado es el voltaje que te da por vuelta y como necesitaba 18v aprox  (para un tda2050) calculé que con 8 vueltas tendria 20v aprox

en la octaba vuelta pelé el esmalte del alambre y saqué una conexion aparte, segui embobinando hasta volver a armar el transformador y probé con el tester el voltaje que me entrega, me dió 18 v la potencia es de 1000va, no c si es mucho pero probaré

si quieren hago un tutorial o algo asi


----------



## fedesantos (May 12, 2010)

mm pues me estoy iniciando en esto de la electronica y estaba contruyendo un pequeño amplificador, nesecito un transformador de 12v 4A que no lo pude conseguir, bueno me entro una duda si le pongo uno de 12V 2A simplemente no funcionaria o perderia potencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2010)

Los transformadores para lámparas dicroicas de 50 Watts ,* NO LOS ELECTRÓNICOS *, sino los de chapa de hierro silicio , son baratos , entregan 12 Vac 4 Amp y los venden en cualquier casa de electricidad !

Saludos.


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 4, 2010)

hola a todos electronicos de esta fabulosa comunidad, les escribo porque necesito ayuda para construir un transformador.... compré 7 pulgadas de hierro estándar, ya tengo las fórmulas para calcular el número de espiras y todo lo demás pero quiero orientacion de como puedo construir el carrete que contendrá los embobinados. muchas gracias de antemano... un cordial saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos electronicos de esta fabulosa comunidad, les escribo porque necesito ayuda para construir un transformador....


Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/


----------



## moonwalker (Jun 4, 2010)

lei pero en si no capto como contruir ese carrete, gracias fogonazo por la inforacio


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2010)

moonwalker dijo:


> lei pero en si no capto como contruir ese carrete, gracias fogonazo por la inforacio



Busca de conseguir en tu país estos carretes (O similares) para transformadores que te simplificarán la vida.
http://www.villaindustrias.com/carretes.html


----------



## niverd (Jun 4, 2010)

hola a todos, soy de Colombia y recién estoy empezando en este mundo de la electrónica, ya he hecho varios amplificadores con los TDA y 2 con transistores, estos muy pequeños, pero el problema es que soy muy empírico así que no se mucho sobre fuentes, amperaje y voltajes. hace rato mande hacer un transformador de 20 amperios y 90v ya rectificado para hacer un amplificador de 16 transistores, ya tengo todo los materiales pero estoy quieto porque ahora me dicen que ese transformador no me sirve que para hacer un ampli de 16 transistores el transformador debe ser de 40 amperios y otros dicen que el de 20 amperios si me sirve, en total me confundieron y ahora apelo a su gran ayuda. yo quiero sacarle el mayor rendimiento a estos transistores ya que su valor es un poco elevado, por favor ayúdenme a sacar este proyecto adelante. muchas gracias.


----------



## master2009 (Ago 10, 2010)

hola a todos tengo una pregunta no se si ya lo han hecho pero si es asi porfavor ayuden me necesito saber si puedo modificar un transformador de esos que usa una funete switching los amarrillos con muchos pines, para que pueda usarlo para hacer una fuente lineal osea con puros reguladores ya veen que los nucleos son diferentes a los qu usamos ya que son de hierro ferrite o algo asi no muy me acuerdo porfa ayudenme como usarlo para hacer mi fuente porfa es  para una lectora de cd de esas que usa la pc pero no quiero usar una fuente atx por eso quiero hacer una fuente portable para usarla  gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2010)

No , no te sirve !

Saludos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2010)

adrian2008 dijo:
			
		

> osea no aumenta el amperaje el aumentar el calibre cierto? yo no se mucho sobre esto pero he escuchado que el amperaje o la potencia la da el nucleo, que el campo que se genera en este deve ser mas grande en un nucleo mayor y que el alambre es solo para resistir como tu dices. si es asi?


 

No , no aumenta el amperaje , lo que aumenta es la posibilidad de tenerlo si el núcleo es capaz de suministrar esa potencia , y solo si la carga lo requiere.

Pero está bien que los pongas en paralelo y en fase al ser conectados a 110 Vcs , así se calienta menos.

saludos !


----------

